# [bootsplash] - Plusieurs questions...

## sebbb

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si je devrai faire plusieurs sujets ou si un seul suffit...

Enfin voila :

J'ai suivit ce totoriel : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49036&highlight=bootsplash

1. Je n'arrive pas a changer l'image, j'ai commencé avec /etc/bootsplash/gentoo, maintenant que je veux utiliser /etc/bootsplash/Linux l'image ne change pas.... (j'ai bien mis a jour le lien default comme indiqué a la fin du tutoriel et j'ai relancé splash -s -f)

2. A propos justement de cette commande splash -s -f , tel que je la comprends elle met quelque chose a jour dans initrd, mais est-ce qu'il faut recomoiler le noyau a chaque fois ? (avant le splash)

3. Comment faire pour activer le mode "silent" ???

Merci :)))

----------

## yuk159

Alors tout dabord il y a en fait deux bootsplash different en fait, celui que tu creer avec la

 commande splash qui "fabrique" un fichier initrd qui sera ensuite utilise au boot,

et il y a ensuite un script charger de mettre ton theme sur toutes les console (/etc/init.d/bootsplash), tu peux dailleur avoir des themes differents.

Voila ce que je fait perso : je contruis dabord un theme avec une image que j'apprecie, pour

 cela tu peux prendre par exemple le theme gentoo et le modifier, changer la couleur de la police, te creer une fenetre de couleur etc etc ...

Je place ensuite ce theme dans /etc/bootsplash/ et je fait un lien vers le theme default.

Apres ca  je creer le fichier  initrd avec la commande splash, et je modifie mon 

/boot/grub/grub.conf comme indiquer dans le thread cite :

 *Quote:*   

> ]kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A
> 
> initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024

 

Voila pour la parite boot, maintenant pour ce qui est d'afficher le theme sur toutes les consoles je modifie le fichier /etc/conf.d/bootsplash.conf de la facon suivante :

```
BOOTSPLASH_THEME=default
```

Pour avoir le boot en silent, il suffit de rajouter l'option (de memoire) splash=silent mais je te deconseil cette option (dans la conf de grub)  :Wink: 

Voila en esperant n'avoir rien oulblie   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## yuk159

 *sebbb wrote:*   

> 2. A propos justement de cette commande splash -s -f , tel que je la comprends elle met quelque chose a jour dans initrd, mais est-ce qu'il faut recomoiler le noyau a chaque fois ? (avant le splash)

 

J'ai oublie cette partie de ta question   :Embarassed: 

Non tu n'est pas oblige de recompiler ton noyau juste changer le fichier initrd avec la commande slpash suffit

----------

## DuF

Bon gros fainéant que je suis, je suis pas allé voir la réponse à ma question  :Very Happy:  , mais il faut bien utiliser le FB pour faire ça, ce que t'indiques yuk159 ne suffit pas tout seul non ?

----------

## yuk159

Je comprend pas Duf.  :Confused: 

Oui il faut le FrameBuffer pour faire ca , J'ai pas tous compris ou quoi ?

----------

## DuF

Si si t'as bien compris, mais comme tu parlais pas du FB je me suis posé la question... Enfin bon c'est dimanche matin, lendemain de samedi soir, enfin voilà quoi   :Laughing: 

----------

## yuk159

haaaaaaa ok, bin je vais me coucher alors parce que moi non plus c'est pas la grande forme (dimanche soir)  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## sebbb

Y'a quelque chose que je dois pas faire correctement :

J'ai créé une image (jpg) que j'ai placé dans /etc/bootsplash/perso/images/bootsplash-1024x768.jpg

J'ai copié un fichier de conf dans perso/config/ (en changeant le chemin d'acces a l'image)

/etc/init.d/bootsplash restart..... et la ça marche pas :((

Est-ce que j'ai oublié une étape ???

----------

## yuk159

Questions en vrac :

Est-tu sur que ton image fait bien 1024x768 ?

As-tu modifier le fichier de conf /etc/conf.d/bootsplash

Est -tu sur des chemins d'acces aux fichiers ?

Pour la derniere question en fait il y a deux solution soit tu fait des themes qui son des clones du theme gentoo, soit tu doit modifier les acces dans le fichier /etc/init.d/bootsplash,

Je te conseil la premiere solution

----------

## sebbb

:(

Non, mon image fait pas la bonne taille :(

C'est une image que j'ai créée avec OpenOffice apres m'etre cassé les dents sur gimp !

Et apparament OpenOffice c'est pas la solution...

Bon, ben merci :)

(Sinon j'ai bien modifié le fichier /etc/conf.d/bootsplash :)

----------

## yuk159

 *sebbb wrote:*   

> C'est une image que j'ai créée avec OpenOffice apres m'etre cassé les dents sur gimp !

 

Comment ca ?

----------

## sebbb

Ben je suis parti sur un fond noir, (avec the gimp) et puis apres pas moyende faire un trait blanc, droit, autrement que a main levé (donc il est pas droit)...

Sous windows j'utilisai fireworks et permettait de faire ça simplement... et la....

Quand je trace des courbes de bezier elle sont pas affichées (se mettenet dans "chemins")

Donc j'ai essayer de faire ça avec OpenOffice, et je lui ai demndé une image de 1024x768 pts (px connais pas, donc pts=px ???)

Enfin voila quoi...

C'est pas imple de l'improviser graphiste quand on en est pas un :)))

----------

## yuk159

Pour faire un trait droit avec le Gimp il y a plusieurs solutions :

La plus simple etant de prendre un outil crayon ou pinceau de cliquer un premiere fois, appuyer sur MAJ et cliquer une deuxieme fois  :Wink: 

Et tu ea ton trait  :Very Happy: 

[EDIT] CTRL-MAJ ... boulette  :Wink: 

----------

## sebbb

merci :)

----------

## Popop56

En parlant de bootsplash, quelqu'un a essayé sur un kernel 2.6 stable?  

J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un a rencontré des difficultés avant de me lancer.

Merci.

----------

## WildChild

J'ai vu que bootsplash était disponible pour le 2.6.0 aujourd'hui et je l'ai justement essayé! Ça fonctionne #1! Seule chose que j'ai remarqué c'est que le fait d'appuyer sur ESC ou F2 lorsque ce sont les messages du kernel qui s'affichent en mode silent ne retourne plus au mode verbose  comme arvec le kernel 2.4. Le mode verbose ne peut être activé que lorsque INIT est lancé!

----------

## zdra

 *WildChild wrote:*   

> J'ai vu que bootsplash était disponible pour le 2.6.0 aujourd'hui et je l'ai justement essayé! Ça fonctionne #1! Seule chose que j'ai remarqué c'est que le fait d'appuyer sur ESC ou F2 lorsque ce sont les messages du kernel qui s'affichent en mode silent ne retourne plus au mode verbose  comme arvec le kernel 2.4. Le mode verbose ne peut être activé que lorsque INIT est lancé!

 

J'ai fais la meme constatation... c'est dommage je trouve  :Sad: 

Sinon pour le probleme du splash qui change pas, moi j'ai constaté aussi qu'il faut donner à la commande "splash" un initrd qui n'existe pas encore ! sinon le "splash ... >/boot/initrd" ne va pas modifier /boot/initrd (du moins c'est ce que j'ai cru constater par expérience) donc un ptit "rm /boot/initrd" devrait t'aider  :Very Happy:  (ché moi ct ça qui merdait, j'ai passé un temps fou avant de comprendre :s)

----------

